# Any drs on the forum living in Abu Dhabi?



## InayaShujaat (May 3, 2012)

Hello! 

My family (my husband, myself, and our two small children) are wanting to relocate to Abu Dhabi, God willing. My husband is a pulmonologist and ICU physician, currently working as an Attending at a university hospital in Florida. We are Muslims, and this is one of the reasons why we would like to live in Abu Dhabi, as well as the fact that it would put us closer to family (in Pakistan). 

Are there any physicians currently working in Abu Dhabi on this forum? Particularly, are there any originally from Pakistan, and working on a Pakistani passport? We would like to hear about your experiences, as opposed to working on a US passport or Green Card.

We've got a few questions (one in particular right now, is how much is the average housing allowance for a specialist?), and would really like connecting with physicians living and working in AD.

Thanks!


----------

